# Venezuela



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 23, 2019)

[Venezuela's Guaido declares himself president, Mad...] Venezuela's Guaido declares himself president, Maduro under pressure


> In a statement minutes later, U.S. President Donald Trump recognized Guaido as Venezuela’s legitimate interim president.



Shit is about to kick off down South.


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 23, 2019)

Maduro cuts ties with US, US Senator calls him a terrorist. Give it a few for a Trump tweet...

https://apnews.com/098cca00b6d44965850547e9d345d8b3


----------



## compforce (Jan 23, 2019)

Trump already declared the US support for Guaido hours ago as @Diamondback 2/2 had in his original post

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...nd-to-recognize-guaido-as-venezuela-president
Ignore the title in the link, the story was updated to show the support.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 23, 2019)

Venezuela's Maduro says he is breaking diplomatic relations with U.S.
https://news.yahoo.com/venezuelas-maduro-says-breaking-diplomatic-relations-u-202616661.html
Civil war in 3, 2, 1...Go!


----------



## compforce (Jan 23, 2019)

Bah, propaganda.  By Trump recognizing Guaido, we already cut diplomatic ties with Maduro officially.


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 23, 2019)

compforce said:


> Bah, propaganda.  By Trump recognizing Guaido, we already cut diplomatic ties with Maduro officially.



"Oh you're breaking up with me?  Funny, I just started sleeping with your sister..."


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 23, 2019)

Bring on the next contestant on "Who Want's Some Freedom"!


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 23, 2019)

RackMaster said:


> Bring on the next contestant on "Who Want's Some Freedom"!



I've already seen people convinced we're about to invade for Venezuela's oil resources.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 23, 2019)

Cookie_101st said:


> I've already seen people convinced we're about to invade for Venezuela's oil resources.




Invade?  No.  A couple of ODA's playing their games... Yes!


----------



## AWP (Jan 24, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Invade?  No.  A couple of ODA's playing their games... Yes!



I hope they have a better C2 and support environment than they did in Niger...


----------



## Gunz (Jan 24, 2019)

AWP said:


> I hope they have a better C2 and support environment than they did in Niger...



I heart this.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 24, 2019)

I miss Hugo. He chewed coca leaves every morning and could crush PT. Or so he claimed.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 24, 2019)

AWP said:


> I hope they have a better C2 and support environment than they did in Niger...



Really good relationships with Columbian military, plenty of Intel assets in place, likely get support from Brazil as well.

Venezuela should be easy peasy.

You already have a self proclaimed interim president (who is recognised by our POTUS) , now a couple of high ranking military officers, a few spooks handing out piles of money in the right hands, couple of ODA's offering planning and advice, air support, psyop spreading the message, food aid sitting on the border with Columbia, Brazil maybe a couple cargo ships, park a carrier group in or around Panama.

As long as we could keep their power and water on,  and keep them from starving,  I don't think it would take 6 months start to finish. Take dickhead out of power, establish some normalcy, new elections in 6 months,  smooth transition of power...

And BAM! We get to fuck hot as fuck Venezuelan chicks again...


----------



## Box (Jan 24, 2019)

I wonder why people like Oliver Stone, Jeff Spicoli, Michael Moore, and Sergeant Murtaugh haven't already immigrated to that workers paradise.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 24, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Really good relationships with Columbian military, plenty of Intel assets in place, likely get support from Brazil as well.
> 
> Venezuela should be easy peasy.
> 
> ...



Ever read the book Masters of Chaos?

The last 1/3 of the book covers the initial invasion of Iraq. The ODAs basically did everything you mentioned and it worked, until government officials (Rumsfeld, Rove, Bolton, etc) got involved.


----------



## AWP (Jan 24, 2019)

You want me to believe? Send in an ODA. You want me to laugh? Send in the DoS or Big Army. Nothing against our 11B's, but there are some things you can't do, no matter how many Powerpoints tell you otherwise.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 24, 2019)

No I've never read that book, but it's on the list now.

Some of the biggest problems we had immediately following the invasion of Iraq, was keeping the utilities on and law enforcement. By disbanding the MIL/LE we left a power vacuum and then filled it with English speaking,  cussing, hip-hop gangsta wannabe 18-20 year old grunts, who could careless about cultural differences, etc.

Then for some fucking reason,  we could give everyone cell phone towers and low speed internet, but couldn't fix the power grid,  get fresh clean water pumped in or raw sewage pumped out.

I mean a quick look at the power line infrastructure would give you a light bulb of understanding. But really,  we had dudes putting up cell phone towers, bought and paid for with American funds,  while 3/4 of the city was blacking out and water and sewage treatment was nonexistent.

And people couldn't figure out why it was so easy for the ignorant haji man to want to blow some shit up.  You try living in filth,  without water, power, and while the American occupation is teaching your son to sing along to the latest DMX album. See how long it takes before your convinced that 72 virgins and a engine block through your ass don't sound so bad...


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 24, 2019)

AWP said:


> You want me to believe? Send in an ODA. You want me to laugh? Send in the DoS or Big Army. Nothing against our 11B's, but there are some things you can't do, no matter how many Powerpoints tell you otherwise.


Aww man... It's not our fault the dickheads at the DoS and Big Army make deals with corrupt gov officials/child molesters; who then wonder why local support and services are non-existent. 


Diamondback 2/2 said:


> No I've never read that book, but it's on the list now.
> 
> Some of the biggest problems we had immediately following the invasion of Iraq, was keeping the utilities on and law enforcement. By disbanding the MIL/LE we left a power vacuum and then filled it with English speaking,  cussing, hip-hop gangsta wannabe 18-20 year old grunts, who could careless about cultural differences, etc.
> 
> ...


To be honest, it is kinda hard for Joe to care when both 'big army' and the 'local nationals' are going to fuck you over any chance they get.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 24, 2019)

Box said:


> I wonder why people like Oliver Stone, Jeff Spicoli, Michael Moore, and Sergeant Murtaugh haven't already immigrated to that workers paradise.


----------



## Box (Jan 24, 2019)

Jesus H Christ if I saw that face in a bar I would run for the fucking exit.   That is the look of pure unadulterated crazy.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 24, 2019)

IDK,  I'd pull her hair,  maybe try and get a foot on the back of her head...

Hotels man,  you one night stand them at the hotel and haul ass in the morning, block her number. Always tell them social media is what is wrong with life today,  so you opt out to have a more "woke" connection with the people in your life.

But if you really want to crush their soul,  you get dressed immediately,  toss a couple of twenties on the end table and walk out the door...


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 24, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Really good relationships with Columbian military, plenty of Intel assets in place, likely get support from Brazil as well.
> 
> Venezuela should be easy peasy.
> 
> ...



Don't forget the ISA/Gray Fox/Centra Spike/whatever they liked to be called these days....honestly I'd be suprised if they weren't there in some capacity....


----------



## Centermass (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Gunz (Jan 25, 2019)

Centermass said:


> View attachment 26140




Since we don't have Ft Sherman anymore, you Rangers can stage at the Beach Hut Bar & Grill on Bonaire...just 75 miles from Caracas. I think Flamingo Airport could handle C17s.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 25, 2019)

Shades of the Cuba thread...

LL


----------



## Gunz (Jan 25, 2019)

I love Cuba. Loved my time at Gitmo. And what other country can keep '57 Chevys running with Russian farm tractor parts?


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 25, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> I love Cuba. Loved my time at Gitmo. And what other country can keep '57 Chevys running with Russian farm tractor parts?



I had to go to Gitmo for 6 weeks.  I went kicking and screaming.  Loved it.  I cried when I left.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 25, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> I love Cuba. Loved my time at Gitmo. And what other country can keep '57 Chevys running with Russian farm tractor parts?



Cuba's a beautiful country with amazing people.  If anyone deserves it, they deserve freedom.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Jan 26, 2019)

Exclusive: Kremlin-linked contractors help guard Venezuela's Maduro...


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 26, 2019)

ShadowSpear said:


> Exclusive: Kremlin-linked contractors help guard Venezuela's Maduro...



Cold War redux....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 26, 2019)

Russia is fucking up getting involved in this one. They can bitch, they can have their UN security council vote.  But they are straight fucked up if they are going to influence by show of force in the Western hemisphere.  New Cold War?  Yeah that's been pretty clear for a couple years now,  that could turn into a hot war most lickytick, they start poking around in the America's.


----------



## Brill (Jan 26, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Russia is fucking up getting involved in this one.



How?  It’s the Russian equivalent of Blackwater vice RUMIL...allegedly.


----------



## Poccington (Jan 26, 2019)

Guaidó be like...


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 26, 2019)

Centermass said:


> View attachment 26140


Goddam you beat me to it...


----------



## ShadowSpear (Jan 26, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Russia is fucking up getting involved in this one. They can bitch, they can have their UN security council vote.  But they are straight fucked up if they are going to influence by show of force in the Western hemisphere.  New Cold War?  Yeah that's been pretty clear for a couple years now,  that could turn into a hot war most lickytick, they start poking around in the America's.



I guess this came at a good time considering last month’s shenanigans:

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7955218/russia-lands-two-nuclear-bombers-venezuela-donald-trump/


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 26, 2019)

Damn, Putin just keeps playing chess.....well played.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 26, 2019)

ShadowSpear said:


> Exclusive: Kremlin-linked contractors help guard Venezuela's Maduro...





Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Russia is fucking up getting involved in this one. They can bitch, they can have their UN security council vote.  But they are straight fucked up if they are going to influence by show of force in the Western hemisphere.  New Cold War?  Yeah that's been pretty clear for a couple years now,  that could turn into a hot war most lickytick, they start poking around in the America's.





ShadowSpear said:


> I guess this came at a good time considering last month’s shenanigans:
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7955218/russia-lands-two-nuclear-bombers-venezuela-donald-trump/


To loosely parrot Peter Zeihan, the Russians are going to do anything possible to push back their expiry date. My guess is that the Kremlin is going to try and create a bigger mess in Venezuela, just to keep us occupied.

If RUS can destabilize VEN into full out civil war, then our immigration problems are going to get worse; especially when South and Central America are thrown into chaos. On the other hand, if the RUS stabilizes Maduro's govt (highly unlikely) then VEN and the Kremlin will forever be a hindrance towards a democratically unified American continent.

Fucking Russians, I wish they would die out in peace instead of trying to take the rest of the world along for the ride.
https://www.businessinsider.com/a-perfect-demographic-storm-is-crippling-russia-2015-9


----------



## Brill (Jan 26, 2019)

Putin’s entire basis for American foreign policy:


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 27, 2019)

R.Caerbannog said:


> To loosely parrot Peter Zeihan, the Russians are going to do anything possible to push back their expiry date. My guess is that the Kremlin is going to try and create a bigger mess in Venezuela, just to keep us occupied.
> 
> If RUS can destabilize VEN into full out civil war, then our immigration problems are going to get worse; especially when South and Central America are thrown into chaos. On the other hand, if the RUS stabilizes Maduro's govt (highly unlikely) then VEN and the Kremlin will forever be a hindrance towards a democratically unified American continent.
> 
> ...



True, but Putin may be doing to us what we did to them. i.e. bleed us out financially until we implode.  How much does it cost for him to put a couple of bombers in for a visit? or a PSD to keep a stooge like Maduro safe?

This is one reason I support getting out of Syria, Iraq and a few other locations.  We don't have Cold War level manpower resources.  Technology doesn't win wars (sorry Big Blue), people win wars.



Cookie_101st said:


> I've already seen people convinced we're about to invade for Venezuela's oil resources.




We produce more then Russia and Saudi Arabia combined.  We are exporting to keep jobs going and prices down.  Why do we want/need 2nd rate oil?



Cookie_101st said:


> Ever read the book Masters of Chaos?
> 
> The last 1/3 of the book covers the initial invasion of Iraq. The ODAs basically did everything you mentioned and it worked, until government officials (Rumsfeld, Rove, Bolton, etc) got involved.





Diamondback 2/2 said:


> No I've never read that book, but it's on the list now.
> 
> Some of the biggest problems we had immediately following the invasion of Iraq, was keeping the utilities on and law enforcement. By disbanding the MIL/LE we left a power vacuum and then filled it with English speaking,  cussing, hip-hop gangsta wannabe 18-20 year old grunts, who could careless about cultural differences, etc.
> 
> ...



PM your address and I'll give you the book.



Box said:


> Jesus H Christ if I saw that face in a bar I would run for the fucking exit.   That is the look of pure unadulterated crazy.



Crazy combined with horse teeth, perfect Marine Corps date.  
j/k

maybe




ShadowSpear said:


> Exclusive: Kremlin-linked contractors help guard Venezuela's Maduro...



No different then our keeping that weasel Karzai alive.
Which says a lot as the Military kept Maduro and Chavez alive.



Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Russia is fucking up getting involved in this one. They can bitch, they can have their UN security council vote.  But they are straight fucked up if they are going to influence by show of force in the Western hemisphere.  New Cold War?  Yeah that's been pretty clear for a couple years now,  that could turn into a hot war most lickytick, they start poking around in the America's.



Kabuki theater.  Tie us up then finish the Ukraine off of fuck with Estonia.
Putin plays chess, Trump plays the long game too.



ShadowSpear said:


> I guess this came at a good time considering last month’s shenanigans:
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/7955218/russia-lands-two-nuclear-bombers-venezuela-donald-trump/


BFD Two nuke capable airplanes visit Venezuala.  Non-stop or with Tankers.  Very weak show of force (which is why Guam and Diego Garcia are important US bases).

I feel for the poor shits stuck in Venezuela. Those with money left, and those stuck are really stuck.  IIRC Colombia is pushing them back across the border.
Like the siege of Stalingrad, only on a National level.
Food gone eat zoo animals and pets.
Animals gone, eat your neighbor.

Note: Chavez and Maduro enacted strict gun laws which effectively disarmed the population.  Just like Hitler and the Communists in Russia.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 27, 2019)

Good.  Let the Russians get themselves bloody by injecting themselves into someone else's civil war.  Again.  Just like us.

Wait, what?


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 27, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> Good.  Let the Russians get themselves bloody by injecting themselves into someone else's civil war.  Again.  Just like us.
> 
> Wait, what?


They were already getting stung in the Ukraine.  See how many points Putin earns for involvement in a Venezuelan conflict. He needs to tread carefully.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 27, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> Damn, Putin just keeps playing chess.....well played.



Yes, but is it 3D chess? 😉


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 27, 2019)

It's also gonna create more refugees, and guess where they'll go....


----------



## AWP (Jan 27, 2019)

Salt USMC said:


> It's also gonna create more refugees, and guess where they'll go....



Florida has enough problems. We're gonna' have to sit this one out. Good luck, America.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 27, 2019)

Salt USMC said:


> It's also gonna create more refugees, and guess where they'll go....



Exactly.  And guess who will have to #DoSomething about the whole situation.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 28, 2019)

What you guys need, is a WALL!


----------



## Gordus (Jan 28, 2019)

Russian bombers ? that is pretty intens ..... what ? oh .....

Tu-22s.

Okay .... Scary I guess ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 28, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> True, but Putin may be doing to us what we did to them. i.e. bleed us out financially until we implode.  How much does it cost for him to put a couple of bombers in for a visit? or a PSD to keep a stooge like Maduro safe?
> 
> This is one reason I support getting out of Syria, Iraq and a few other locations.  We don't have Cold War level manpower resources.  Technology doesn't win wars (sorry Big Blue), people win wars.
> 
> ...


Great post! Left me thinking for a bit. Since the RUS are obviously making moves to destabilize Venezuela in order to keep us out of Ukraine, I'm wondering if what's stopping us from doing the same. I mean RUS's economy and population demographics are in tatters and this game they're playing (for security) seems to rely on alot of pieces falling into place. I don't think that it would be terribly hard to throw a monkey wrench into their grand plans.

If someone can create enough of a maelstrom within the various Russian ethnic groups, maybe they'll turn they're focus inward. On the other hand, maybe Ukraine could be turned into a sort of pyrrhic campaign for the RUS. Get the RUS to focus all their attention in UKR, while we quietly clean up VEN, and focus on whittling RUS's fighting forces down.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 28, 2019)

Chavez made deals with Russia, Cuba and the PRC. A 2-billion arms deal with the Russians in 04...Cuba supplied intel officers who helped shape Venezuela's DIM (great initials for an intel service) into an agency geared to undermine political opposition.

It's been awhile since I've been down that way, but in addition to the military there's a grassroots paramilitary outfit there called the Bolivarian Circles...groups of independently organized squad-sized civilian units that Chavez and Maduro have armed...and a few years ago the estimated strength of these cells was about 10,000. The BC is modeled after Cuba's Committees for the Defence of the Revolution... and in my view these irregulars would be the Maduro regimes first response for violence against the opposition. And violence, I believe, is pretty inevitable here.

As far as Russian bombers and contractors or GRU paramilitaries or whatever they are...eh, just a little dog and pony from Moscow.

BTW, my son was slated to travel to Venezuela for the Caribbean baseball series February 2nd, but MLB is now warning players and staff about safety concerns. I don't know if Geoff is still planning to go, I'll talk to him tonight and tell him he might want to stay in FL. If his boss goes, he'll have to go too.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 28, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Chavez made deals with Russia, Cuba and the PRC. A 2-billion arms deal with the Russians in 04...Cuba supplied intel officers who helped shape Venezuela's DIM (great initials for an intel service) into an agency geared to undermine political opposition.
> 
> It's been awhile since I've been down that way, but in addition to the military there's a grassroots paramilitary outfit there called the Bolivarian Circles...groups of independently organized squad-sized civilian units that Chavez and Maduro have armed...and a few years ago the estimated strength of these cells was about 10,000. The BC is modeled after Cuba's Committees for the Defence of the Revolution... and in my view these irregulars would be the Maduro regimes first response for violence against the opposition. And violence, I believe, is pretty inevitable here.
> 
> ...


If he goes have an escape plan.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 28, 2019)

You do not want to be a white boy walking around in Venezuela right now.  Especially military aged, clean cut, etc. Good way to get snatched up... 

As for the russian deal,  yeah when it jumps off,  I imagine Russia is going to attempt to sell the weapons and ammo,  probably try to get a foot in the door on their oil production, in an attempt to steer prices, etc.  

Venezuela's been on our "freedom" list for 20+ years, we will be in there,  if we are not already. Brazil and Colombia are all in on cleaning that place up as well. We ain't talking Syria here, a couple of bombers and maybe a sub is about all the influence russia can project in our hemisphere. And that won't last very long,  unless Trump really is on Putin's payroll, I don't see how this ends well for Russia in any way. In other words Putin is biting off way more than he can chew.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 28, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> You do not want to be a white boy walking around in Venezuela right now.  Especially military aged, clean cut, etc. Good way to get snatched up...
> 
> As for the russian deal,  yeah when it jumps off,  I imagine Russia is going to attempt to sell the weapons and ammo,  probably try to get a foot in the door on their oil production, in an attempt to steer prices, etc.
> 
> Venezuela's been on our "freedom" list for 20+ years, we will be in there,  if we are not already. Brazil and Colombia are all in on cleaning that place up as well. We ain't talking Syria here, a couple of bombers and maybe a sub is about all the influence russia can project in our hemisphere. And that won't last very long,  unless Trump really is on Putin's payroll, I don't see how this ends well for Russia in any way. In other words Putin is biting off way more than he can chew.



Snatched up as in.....what, exactly?  For-reals curious, I am behind the curve with all-things South American.

As far as Russia, everything old is new again.  Cold War part....II?  III?  Whatever.  Wherever they are, we'll be.  Vice versa.  But it is a whole lot harder for Russia to be a legit threat staging there with a log train over a billion miles.  They'll sell arms and give them cash but I can't see it growing into too much of a military threat.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 28, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Snatched up as in.....what, exactly?  For-reals curious, I am behind the curve with all-things South American.




Venezuela's Intel services, loyalist, etc, etc. They are going to be looking for Americans, especially with Trump openly backing the interim president.

Might be alright with a major group, but I wouldn't consider it...


----------



## Gunz (Jan 28, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> If he goes have an escape plan.



I just learned they're moving the series to Panama, one of my old stomping grounds. Relieved, to say the least.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 28, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Snatched up as in.....what, exactly?  For-reals curious, I am behind the curve with all-things South American.



Kidnapping for ransom is big business in Central and S. America. Has been for years. They target anybody they think has money. I tell people I know going south, dress poor, don't throw money around, situational awareness at all times, stay away from ATMs. Tourists and business people are often targeted, sometimes it's political, or for revenge--but mostly it's profit motivated and carried out by criminal gangs. Mexico, Columbia and Venezuela have the biggest numbers.


----------



## Junglefalls (Jan 28, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Kidnapping for ransom is big business in Central and S. America. Has been for years. They target anybody they think has money. I tell people I know going south, dress poor, don't throw money around, situational awareness at all times, stay away from ATMs. Tourists and business people are often targeted, sometimes it's political, or for revenge--but mostly it's profit motivated and carried out by criminal gangs. Mexico, Columbia and Venezuela have the biggest numbers.


My family was pretty close with a family of Venezuelan asylum-seekers that came here a few years ago after the father got kidnapped for ransom in Caracas. They had some pretty eye-opening stories of the organized crime and corruption down there.

Selfishly hoping all of this shakes out in a way that allows me to visit the country safely in my lifetime...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 28, 2019)

I read a story a few years back that talked about the break down of the justice system and how bands of cops formed kill squads. Not that it's all that uncommon in South America.  But always disturbing nonetheless.


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 29, 2019)

The problems with Venezuela is numerous, you have a government that at best is willfully oblivious and at worst completely involved with the cartels.

While they have had problems since the early 70's. That evolved with people like Chavez who already took a corrupt government and military and made it even worse through spreading corruption from the very top downward. You have groups like FARC, ELN, Los Zetas, and the Sinaloa Cartel who are arguably allowed to operate freely by the government and suspected to support said groups. Which is highly plausible considering the fact that you have someone like Maduro promoting members of The Cartel of The Sun to high ranking government positions, and Diosado Cabello a member of the National Assembly and former head speaker who is believed to be the head of the previously mentioned Cartel De Sol.

Not to mention Venezuea is a major drug corridor to the coast for global shipping and as Columbia cracks down more on drug trafficking more and more organizations are finding the leniency and arguably asylum of Venezuela appealing versus their old stomping grounds.

The largest issue though is the apathy of the general public, not to say that there are people who don't care but Venezuela is not unlike Mexico in the sense that the general overall populace has gotten used to the status quo. That the people who could make changes for the better from the ground up won't.


Is all of this to say that you can't enjoy a night out on the town in Caracas? No. But as @Ocoka  said you need to he aware of what's going on around you.

ETA: the anti drug strategy of playing whack-a-mole country to country and group to group is not effective what so ever, you need to change the perception and mentality of the populace if you want to succeed in this.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 29, 2019)

DoS Level 4 Travel Warning for Venezuela:

https://travel.state.gov/content/tr...el-Country-Information-Pages/Venezuela.html#/
This was updated today. DoS has been issuing travel warnings for Venezuela since July 2017, but these latest conform to the current deteriorating situation.


----------



## AWP (Jan 29, 2019)

My brother has a Venezuelan girlfriend who wanted him to go to VZ with her last Thanksgiving. I'm pretty sure I said he was a "fucking idiot" if he went and then explained why. Vagina being what it is and the power it holds had him convinced he would be safe. I eventually talked him out of it, one of my arguments being kidnapped gringos make for good ransom.

He didn't go, but the power of vagina...we'll have this conversation again.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 30, 2019)

https://www.foxnews.com/world/russi...old-flies-to-unknown-location-lawmaker-claims
Not exactly the behavior of a man running a regime and thinks his power is solidified.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 30, 2019)

AWP said:


> My brother has a Venezuelan girlfriend who wanted him to go to VZ with her last Thanksgiving. I'm pretty sure I said he was a "fucking idiot" if he went and then explained why. Vagina being what it is and the power it holds had him convinced he would be safe. I eventually talked him out of it, one of my arguments being kidnapped gringos make for good ransom.
> 
> He didn't go, but the power of vagina...we'll have this conversation again.




Pussy is undefeated.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 30, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/world/russi...old-flies-to-unknown-location-lawmaker-claims
> Not exactly the behavior of a man running a regime and thinks his power is solidified.



This is not Maduro's private stash. This is Russia tying to recover some of its investment before it falls into the wrong hands. If true, it also indicates Russia isn't planning to prop Maduro up with force.


----------



## DC (Jan 30, 2019)

well maduro does have Jeff...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 1, 2019)

Dog and pony show, pay close attention to the old men and women filling the ranks,  and the lack of skill of the "instructor staff".

Never understood why dictators showed videos of their untrained "loyalist" fighters as to give some sense of power. lol


----------



## Gordus (Feb 1, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


>



1:40 sounds like political cleansings have begun.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 1, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Dog and pony show, pay close attention to the old men and women filling the ranks,  and the lack of skill of the "instructor staff".
> 
> Never understood why dictators showed videos of their untrained "loyalist" fighters as to give some sense of power. lol




If anything serious starts to go down at least half of the Army will defect to Guaido. But that opinion is predicated on the belief that the PRC, Russia, Cuba, and Iran--Maduro's string-pullers--will decide not to engage in a proxy war with the United States in our own hemisphere.

Both China and Russia are going to take a huge economic hit if Maduro goes down. I think VEN owes the PRC some $68-billion in loans. In order for them to back him militarily, they have to gamble that the incredible cost of war, far from their homelands, will reap dividends and help them recoup everything they've invested.

Is it worth it to them? Is Putin or Xi willing to get his country embroiled in a Western Hemisphere Vietnam to prop up an extremely unpopular regime? Even if it's only to divert attention from their actions respectively in Ukraine and the East China Sea? I think it's a real longshot.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 1, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> If anything serious starts to go down at least half of the Army will defect to Guaido. But that opinion is predicated on the belief that the PRC, Russia, Cuba, and Iran--Maduro's string-pullers--will decide not to engage in a proxy war with the United States in our own hemisphere.
> 
> Both China and Russia are going to take a huge economic hit if Maduro goes down. I think VEN owes the PRC some $68-billion in loans. In order for them to back him militarily, they have to gamble that the incredible cost of war, far from their homelands, will reap dividends and help them recoup everything they've invested.
> 
> Is it worth it to them? Is Putin or Xi willing to get his country embroiled in a Western Hemisphere Vietnam to prop up an extremely unpopular regime? Even if it's only to divert attention from their actions respectively in Ukraine and the East China Sea? I think it's a real longshot.



I'm not convinced that Russia or China truly possess the lift capabilities to forward deploy in our hemisphere. Yeah sure they can fly a few planes,  until we start patrolling the air space.  They can send a few cargo ships until we start blockaiding. They don't truly have a blue water Navy, not in the capabilities they would need. 

Dumping arms and advisors would be their most likely approach, yet we have been in the region for 50 years.  We have the intel/logistical networks in place to make this happen much faster then either Russia or China could possibly control or contend with.

As for protecting their investments, deals could be struck to allow a Regime change,  while still having their debts repaid,  as well as throwing China a bone on the oil production. Essentially, allow a Chinese company to restructure the oil production and put a guarantee for 20 or so years of supply.  They pay for the upgrades,  they pay Venezuela for the supply at a moderately reduced price,  everyone walks away happy.

Until China has a true blue water Navy, who cares if they have tankers and a few people in Venezuela? Saves us money on rebuilding, allows us to get our guy incharge, makes Columbia and Brazil mucho happy,  further isolates Cuba and Bolivia (one less ally in our hemisphere).

Just thinking out loud here...


----------



## Centermass (Apr 30, 2019)

Military coup is underway. 

Situation is in flux and still developing.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 30, 2019)

Centermass said:


> Military coup is underway.
> 
> Situation is in flux and still developing.



On the early morning news there was some grumbling afoot.  It looked like things were going to turn.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 30, 2019)

Centermass said:


> Military coup is underway.
> 
> Situation is in flux and still developing.


Guess we know why Russia sent troops in (a la Ass-crackistan)


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 30, 2019)

Centermass said:


> Military coup is underway.
> 
> Situation is in flux and still developing.



Those crazy CIA SOG at it again


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 30, 2019)

Ho-lee shit 

Venezuela uprising turns violent after military armored vehicle plows into crowd of opposition supporters


----------



## Brill (Apr 30, 2019)

To Free the Oppressed!


----------



## Gordus (Apr 30, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Ho-lee shit
> 
> Venezuela uprising turns violent after military armored vehicle plows into crowd of opposition supporters



Yo what the hell !


----------



## chickenrappa (Apr 30, 2019)

Just saw this on youtube, looks like they're rushing the airbase and gunfire is being exchanged.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 30, 2019)

Trump will screw it up!


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 30, 2019)

Polar Bear said:


> Trump will screw it up!


How, buy not sending troops?


----------



## Gunz (Apr 30, 2019)

Maduro was ready to book to Havana and the Russians told him to stay put. This could get interesting. Let's see how far Putin is willing to go to back up what I assume was an order not a suggestion.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 30, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> How, buy not sending troops?


Name it, his policy is shit south of the border. He is an isolationist. I will say this for the 20th or so time I voted for him....he is a TARD. I may vote Democrat next time. But I have now hate the last two presidents. Both to stupid to do what is right.


----------



## Topkick (Apr 30, 2019)

These are interesting times. The president has threatened to reimpose sanctions on Cuba if they continue to support the Venezuelan gubment.
Trump threatens Cuba with 'full and complete' embargo, 'highest-level sanctions,' citing Venezuela role


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 30, 2019)

Polar Bear said:


> Name it, his policy is shit south of the border. He is an isolationist. I will say this for the 20th or so time I voted for him....he is a TARD. I may vote Democrat next time. But I have now hate the last two presidents. Both to stupid to do what is right.


What do you want him to do?
Invade?


----------



## Gunz (May 1, 2019)

Seriously, if the Russians move in with a sizable force--which I just can't imagine they'd be stupid enough to do--wouldn't we have to respond militarily? @DasBoot and his bros would be loading their mags, packing their bags. Been a long time since I shot at commies...shit, I'd go down there in a cocaine heartbeat just to whack a few more.


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 1, 2019)

Proxy war...my retirement gig.


----------



## GOTWA (May 1, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Ho-lee shit
> 
> Venezuela uprising turns violent after military armored vehicle plows into crowd of opposition supporters



Their go-go gadget jersey barrier failed to stop a moving vehicle.  That's an impeding traffic violation in California.


----------



## Gordus (May 1, 2019)

What are they gonna do, send their one crippled aircraft carrier .... ?


----------



## Brill (May 1, 2019)

Polar Bear said:


> Name it, his policy is shit south of the border. He is an isolationist. I will say this for the 20th or so time I voted for him....he is a TARD. I may vote Democrat next time.



Curious which Democrat contender has a better policy. I’m not tracking them (too many) but keep hearing advocacy for open borders.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 1, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> What do you want him to do?
> Invade?


Let State do their job.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 1, 2019)

lindy said:


> Curious which Democrat contender has a better policy. I’m not tracking them (too many) but keep hearing advocacy for open borders.


Not following any right now. The card looks like a horse race betting form.


----------



## Devildoc (May 1, 2019)

Part of the problem is what does he want to do respected to the Monroe Doctrine? No matter how aggressive he wants to be or does not want to be, each choice has potentially bad consequences for the United States.


----------



## Brill (May 1, 2019)

Imagine the country’s wealth potential if the State oil company could be managed like Norway’s Statoil (now Equinor).


----------



## AWP (May 1, 2019)

I can't support an invasion unless it provides 5-10 years of contracting opportunities with uplift.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 1, 2019)

AWP said:


> I can't support an invasion unless it provides 5-10 years of contracting opportunities with uplift.


----------



## amlove21 (May 1, 2019)

Sanction the fuck out of Cuba, and Russia for that matter. How many times are we going to blindly allow Russia to thumb their nose at us? 

Send diplomatic aide- as much as possible- and stabilize the govt. Venezuela was responsible for 60k immigrants (legal and otherwise) at our southern border last year. 

For the love of fucking Buddha, just play this one right.

ETA- and where the fuck are all the socialists on this one?!? Pretty quiet from Mr. Sanders and AOC.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (May 1, 2019)

amlove21 said:


> Sanction the fuck out of Cuba, and Russia for that matter. How many times are we going to blindly allow Russia to thumb their nose at us?
> 
> Send diplomatic aide- as much as possible- and stabilize the govt. Venezuela was responsible for 60k immigrants (legal and otherwise) at our southern border last year.
> 
> ...



China has been setting up shop all over Central and South America. We need to excise the cancer that is the PRC's Ministry of State Security from the Americas if we are ever gonna see stability and prosperity in the region.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 1, 2019)

One of Venezuela's biggest problems is that it has so much oil, and its institutions weren't strong enough to deal with it.  Some people refer to it as the Resource Curse. 

Opinions are mixed on the "resource curse" theory, but it makes sense intuitively to me.  If you have some kind of massive resource, usually but not always oil, you tend to base your economy exclusively on that.  When times are good, you give away money and provide lavish government handouts and subsidies.  You don't diversify economically, because your resource is so profitable you don't think you need to.  You don't have a groundswell of demands for institutions and freedoms, because everyone is generally pretty happy.  I mean, what's a little totalitarianism when I have a job, health care, and a low crime rate?

...but then something happens.

Maybe it's some kind of catastrophic natural disaster.  Or the commodity price drops dramatically.  Or the US sanctions you.  Take your pick.  Whatever the cause, eventually, you run out of "free money." Then, all of those great government handouts stop.  You just lost your great government job.  Your parents lost their great government pension.  Because you had a one-commodity economy, there's nothing out there to pick up the slack.  You can't find work.  Services stop.  Crime goes up.  Inflation gets out of control.  Very soon, you're broke as shit.  EVERYONE is broke as shit.  Well, everyone you know is broke.  But SOMEONE has all the money.  And the population starts looking for someone to blame.

But the people in power, want to stay in power.  And because there was never any meaningful investment in institutions and freedoms, the ruling junta completely controls the executive, the legislature, most of the country's major businesses, the military, the police, the press, and the judiciary.  And because the populace allowed themselves to be disarmed back when times were good, there's not a whole lot they can do about it.

If we really want Venezuela to be successful in the long term, then yes we will need to invest in some degree of violence to get the current rulers out, but what we will really need to do is to invest in institutions that can prevent this kind of thing from happening again in the near future.  Because if we don't, the next ruler is also going to turn on the oil spigots and things will be good, again.  Until they aren't, again.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 2, 2019)

Freedom!!!


Bunch of pussies.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 2, 2019)

R.Caerbannog said:


> China too, those slant eyed


@R.Caerbannog -

Come on man, you’ve been around long enough to know that it is an absolute “no go” to using racial stereotypes as part of serious discussion, 

Take a 48 hour break from this thread.


----------



## Devildoc (May 2, 2019)

R.Caerbannog said:


> China too, those slant eyed bastards have been setting up shop all over Central and South America. We need to excise the cancer that is the PRC's Ministry of State Security from the Americas if we are ever gonna see stability and prosperity in the region.



Like, absolutely not for the language, but the idea to sanction China.  Rhetoric needs to be dialed back.


----------



## CQB (May 2, 2019)

Almost a failed state now, but the sovereignty of the state IMO hasn't been sufficiently challenged.


----------



## ShadowSpear (May 2, 2019)

Polar Bear said:


> I may vote Democrat next time.



Who are you?


----------



## amlove21 (May 2, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Heart for use of slang Nam lingo.


I know this was a joke, but the original instance isn’t. 

Back to the thread, all. All shooters are responsible for off target rounds.


----------



## Gunz (May 2, 2019)

Didn't mean to shoot off target, or infer that your other content wasn't serious...there are plenty of "joke" posts already on this thread. I've deleted the comment.


----------



## amlove21 (May 2, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Didn't mean to shoot off target, or infer that your other content wasn't serious...there are plenty of "joke" posts already on this thread. I've deleted the comment.


I knew you were joking, and joking is fine my friend. No drama from this end!


----------



## Gunz (May 2, 2019)

Aiiieeeeyaaaa Latinas..._some things are just worth fighting for._


----------



## SaintKP (May 2, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Aiiieeeeyaaaa Latinas
> 
> View attachment 27636




Still waiting on the sad emoji to come back.


----------



## Devildoc (May 2, 2019)

Suddenly I'm call to aid in the resistance....

Viva la revolucion!


----------



## SaintKP (May 2, 2019)

@Ooh-Rah  that's not my emoji, that's an emoji propped up and selected through collusion and corruption. Much like the heart emoji the rightful will never be forgotten.

Recuerda Bolivar! Recuerda el corazon y la cara triste! Viva la revolucion! Viva Venezuela!


----------



## Gunz (May 2, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Suddenly I'm call to aid in the resistance....
> 
> Viva la revolucion!




That is blatantly sexist. But I'm in...


----------



## Devildoc (May 2, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> That is blatantly sexist. But I'm in...


----------



## Gunz (May 2, 2019)

amlove21 said:


> Sanction the fuck out of Cuba, and Russia for that matter. How many times are we going to blindly allow Russia to thumb their nose at us?
> 
> Send diplomatic aide- as much as possible- and stabilize the govt. Venezuela was responsible for 60k immigrants (legal and otherwise) at our southern border last year.
> 
> ...




Ilan Omar complained a few months ago that we were backing a "right-wing dictatorship" by throwing our support behind Guaido. Considering the source, it's what I'd expect. AOC for once is keeping her mouth shut. I know this is hoping for the improbable, but maybe some of the socialists are actually starting to realize that socialism is not always a good thing.


----------



## Brill (May 2, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> One of Venezuela's biggest problems is that it has so much oil, and its institutions weren't strong enough to deal with it.  Some people refer to it as the Resource Curse.
> 
> Opinions are mixed on the "resource curse" theory, but it makes sense intuitively to me.  If you have some kind of massive resource, usually but not always oil, you tend to base your economy exclusively on that.  When times are good, you give away money and provide lavish government handouts and subsidies.  You don't diversify economically, because your resource is so profitable you don't think you need to.  You don't have a groundswell of demands for institutions and freedoms, because everyone is generally pretty happy.  I mean, what's a little totalitarianism when I have a job, health care, and a low crime rate?
> 
> ...



This is why people will follow you; both in AND out of uniform.


----------



## Gunz (May 2, 2019)

Yep. Brilliant.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 3, 2019)

Ossifer worth his salt... Yep-yep-yep even if he did turn nerd.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 1, 2020)

Ex-Green Beret led failed attempt to oust Venezuela's Maduro

Note to self. Whenever I try to overthrow a Government, bring more than 300 people and dont hire a Green Beret.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 2, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Ex-Green Beret led failed attempt to oust Venezuela's Maduro
> 
> Note to self. Whenever I try to overthrow a Government, bring more than 300 people and dont hire a Green Beret.


Wonder who was paying this guy


----------



## Marauder06 (May 2, 2020)

*Venezuela Appoints Wanted Drug Dealer as Oil Czar*




> Battling to do something—anything—to combat the death spiral of his country’s economy, Venezuela’s President Nicolas Madura turned to an unlikely source: a man who’s really, really good with drugs.



**


----------



## Andoni (May 2, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> *Venezuela Appoints Wanted Drug Dealer as Oil Czar*
> 
> 
> 
> *View attachment 33676*



Oh cool. A barbaric foreign narcotic kingpin who is balls deep in terrorism across multiple continents has been appointed Oil Czar. The markup Venezuelens are already paying on oil is insane. This development is terrible for them. Those poor people.

Thanks for sharing the article. It's a good read.

Edited to correct spelling.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 2, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Ex-Green Beret led failed attempt to oust Venezuela's Maduro
> 
> Note to self. Whenever I try to overthrow a Government, bring more than 300 people and dont hire a Green Beret.


And don't hire a SEAL either.


----------



## AWP (May 2, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> And don't hire a SEAL either.



You won't have to worry about that. They make too much off of movie and book deals to mess around with overthrowing countries.


----------



## Dame (May 5, 2020)

I didn't see this mentioned in the earlier article. Looks like two Americans are being detained in Venezuela.
Two US 'mercenaries' are arrested after attempt 'to kill' Maduro


> The two U.S. citizens arrested Monday were identified as Luke Denman and Airan Berry, both former U.S. special forces soldiers.


----------



## AWP (May 5, 2020)

Navy SEALs: writes books, makes movies, murders US soldiers, commits war crimes, collaborates on video games, and media whores
USSF: Attempts to assassinate foreign leaders, smuggles drugs, writes books, steals explosives and equipment, caught in a prostitution scandal.

I'm sorry SF, but those are rookie numbers.


----------



## Devildoc (May 5, 2020)

Dame said:


> I didn't see this mentioned in the earlier article. Looks like two Americans are being detained in Venezuela.
> Two US 'mercenaries' are arrested after attempt 'to kill' Maduro



Well, we'll know soon enough if it's any members here when they don't post any longer....


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 5, 2020)

AWP said:


> Navy SEALs: writes books, makes movies, murders US soldiers, commits war crimes, *attempts to assassinate foreign leaders* collaborates on video games, and media whores
> USSF: Attempts to assassinate foreign leaders, smuggles drugs, writes books, steals explosives and equipment, caught in a prostitution scandal.
> 
> I'm sorry SF, but those are rookie numbers.


FIFY, since apparently there are ex-SEALs also involved in this goat rope.


----------



## AWP (May 5, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> FIFY, since apparently there are ex-SEALs also involved in this goat rope.



This story ages like wine!


----------



## RackMaster (May 5, 2020)

Here's more.  Both American's worked for Silvercorp USA out of Florida and had a contract signed by a Venezuelan lawmaker Juan Guaido for $212 million.  

For the sake of their families, I hope they were already paid... 

https://popularmilitary.com/two-for...-venezuela-involved-in-a-plot-against-maduro/


----------



## 11Bull (May 5, 2020)

This is what happens when you don't try to assimilate back into society after your military service. You fall for the Operator for life meme and are paraded on international television.


----------



## DasBoot (May 5, 2020)

11Bull said:


> This is what happens when you don't try to assimilate back into society after your military service. You fall for the Operator for life meme and are paraded on international television.


Either that... or open up a T-Shirt/Coffee company.

I’ll take “captured by 3rd world dictatorships” for 400, Alex.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 5, 2020)

Question is....was it worth it if it worked?   I don't know enough details.  I need to read up on this and circle back around.


----------



## DasBoot (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Florida173 (May 5, 2020)

You guys failing to _remember_ that we have a $15 million bounty on maduro? Worth it? Maybe


----------



## AWP (May 6, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Question is....was it worth it if it worked?   I don't know enough details.  I need to read up on this and circle back around.



Is the juice worth the squeeze? I guess that depnds on one's POV and the risk assessment. 300 dudes without the best arms or training? That's a solid core group if you know you have thousands waiting for you. If your partners and intel are trash then I hope your SERE training kicks in.


----------



## RackMaster (May 6, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> You guys failing to tremendously that we have a $15 million bounty on maduro? Worth it? Maybe



They also had a signed contract for $212 million.  The bounty would be a bonus.


----------



## Florida173 (May 6, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> They also had a signed contract for $212 million.  The bounty would be a bonus.



I think auto correct changed whatever tremendously was supposed to be.. maybe remember..

Was the $212 million related to commodity futures? Venezuela is one of the richest countries in the region.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 6, 2020)

Oh boy.

US hostage is paraded on Venezuelan TV — Daily Mail

Green Beret behind failed Venezuela coup bragged about toppling leader


----------



## Dame (May 6, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Oh boy.
> US hostage is paraded on Venezuelan TV — Daily Mail
> Green Beret behind failed Venezuela coup bragged about toppling leader



Yeah. Just, good lord.


----------



## Cookie_ (May 6, 2020)

I think those dudes played to much Ghost Recon Wildlands.


----------



## Florida173 (May 6, 2020)

is a nine year old  expired CAC really evidence of anything?


----------



## Salt USMC (May 6, 2020)

Dude was hoping to get the vet discount at the Caracas Autozone


----------



## Florida173 (May 6, 2020)

We don't currently have a diplomatic mission there right? so not like it would get him through any doors. Brits still do though


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 6, 2020)

I just love the title! Breaking Down The Absolutely Batshit Coup Attempt Against Venezuela's Maduro


----------



## DasBoot (May 6, 2020)

For two kegs and a couple bottles of wild turkey they could have hired every Ranger quarantined on Hunter. Throw in a couple logs of cope long cut and we would have “provided” our own weapons... it wouldn’t be pretty but shit we could’ve done better for 1/10000th the price.

Shit we even did a full rehearsal on our own time as a proof of concept-


----------



## Andoni (May 6, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> is a nine year old expired CAC really evidence of anything?



A failure to ETS outprocess correctly?


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 6, 2020)

Andoni said:


> A failure to ETS outprocess correctly?


When I ETSd I kept mine, I took 80 days of leave though.


----------



## Andoni (May 6, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> When I ETSd I kept mine, I took 80 days of leave though.


That sounds more correct then me. On my last day, I paid the Army $600 cash in a now defunct education top-up program and gave them my CAC. So my identification and my money 🤦🏼‍♀️. Good times.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 7, 2020)

The Army wasted no time getting bios out on these guys....

Here’s the career info for the former Green Berets involved in Venezuela raid debacle

To add - 

Like anything that comes from the Trump administration, a little trash talking is a prerequisite to any serious conversation:

_“If we had been involved, it would have gone differently,” said US Secretary of State Pompeo. “As for who bankrolled it, we’re not prepared to share any more information about what we know took place. We’ll unpack that at an appropriate time.”_


----------



## Florida173 (May 7, 2020)

They are now IPs to a state run by a designated narco-terrorist. Do we get involved now?


----------



## GOTWA (May 7, 2020)

Andoni said:


> That sounds more correct then me. On my last day, I paid the Army $600 cash in a now defunct education top-up program and gave them my CAC. So my identification and my money 🤦🏼‍♀️. Good times.



You get that back after you exhaust your 9/11.


----------



## Andoni (May 7, 2020)

GOTWA said:


> You get that back after you exhaust your 9/11.


I didn't know that. That's awesome.


----------



## Queeg (May 7, 2020)

Don't they train for this kind of thing in Pineland?  Kidding, kidding!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 7, 2020)

Queeg said:


> Don't they train for this kind of thing in Pineland?  Kidding, kidding!!


The man hasn't made a post since January, and this is what he returns with!  LOL


----------



## Queeg (May 7, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> The man hasn't made a post since January, and this is what he returns with!  LOL


I have my moments.  Not often, but I do have them.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 8, 2020)

I thought some here would find this amusing.  ;)

———— 

Troops in Failed Venezuelan Coup “Must Repeat U.S. Special Forces Training”

Troops in Failed Venezuelan Coup “Must Repeat U.S. Special Forces Training” » Article 107 News

https://article107news.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/venezuela-riot.jpg


----------



## Marauder06 (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Marauder06 (May 13, 2020)




----------



## AWP (May 13, 2020)

Can USASFC revoke your tab for failing a real world Robin Sage?


----------



## Gordus (May 13, 2020)

Would have loved to see ( a successful version of ) it on Netflix lol


----------



## BloodStripe (May 13, 2020)

Damn Canadian's.


----------



## RackMaster (May 13, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Damn Canadian's.



I'd say he's more of an American problem than ours, at this point. lol.


----------



## Gordus (May 13, 2020)

I feel bad for everyone involved on the ground. Especialy the defectors. There is no capital punishment but I doubt they'll get off lightly. I just hope they do.


----------

